# Outstanding Gamesmaker ID help



## hilly (4 September 2012)

Just wondering if any HHO Gamesmakers at Greenwich could help ID a lady on duty on cross-country day. She was absolutely outstanding - as were ALL the Gamesmakers - and most definitely went the extra mile that day. We think her name could possibly be Lois and would like to write to LOCOG with some complimentary feedback now that Greenwich is winding down, it would be great if we could put a name to that wonderful lady too. 

A long shot but if anyone on here has any clues to her ID or could just confirm her name was indeed Lois, please PM. Thank you.


----------



## philamena (4 September 2012)

I can't help with an ID I'm afraid, but I know someone who was on the management team running the recruitment of the gamesmakers, so would happily ask her if there's someone in HR you could send it to to try to pass on?


----------



## Xander (4 September 2012)

It would help if you knew which team she was in (I'd guess Event Services?). There were 1300 volunteers at GRP so it might help narrow it down a bit, although not all 1300 would have been on duty on the 30th.


----------



## Goya (4 September 2012)

It would help if you could identify where she was working--crossing point steward,fence judge or whatever.


----------



## hilly (5 September 2012)

@ Philamena, if you can PM a specific contact email address for the HR/Gamesmakers management team, rather than sending to a generic LOCOG website, great. 

Xander/Goya, she was driving one of those 'golf buggies' when we met her on course - that should narrow it down to those with Gamesmakers driving licences.


----------



## kiritiger (9 September 2012)

hilly said:



			@ Philamena, if you can PM a specific contact email address for the HR/Gamesmakers management team, rather than sending to a generic LOCOG website, great. 

Xander/Goya, she was driving one of those 'golf buggies' when we met her on course - that should narrow it down to those with Gamesmakers driving licences. 

Click to expand...

In which case, she may well have been in the Games Mobility team. As far as I know, all of the Greenwich Park official email addresses are no longer in use but there might be a Greenwich Park Games Mobility facebook page which you could try - I know there is an Event Services one


----------



## philamena (9 September 2012)

hilly I'll send it to her via her personal address which she prob wouldn't want passed on, so if you're happy to PM me the message I'll gladly pass it on to her x


----------

